# Best Allies?



## MAJOR_Baker (27 Jan 2004)

I am currently at Point Loma, Naval Base, San Diego for an Acquisition course.  Gotta tell you I like the area, however, I don‘t think the food produced in the Galley was all that great.

Anyway, this morning I was having breakfast when I saw quite a sight.  I recognized them from a mile away....that old uburban legend, wear a CDN flag on your backback so the locals will know you are not American    :blotto:  , anyway I guess it  comes in handy sometimes!   So, there is a CDN Navy LT and a LCDR (I am going by US abbreviations) and after they sit down next to me I ask, "so how are our best allies?)  He answers back, "oh, the Brits, they aren‘t here!)          I thought it was great, everyone around me did as well.


----------



## dano (27 Jan 2004)

Haha. Sounds familiar.


----------



## Yeoman (27 Jan 2004)

haha the brits.
but I don‘t know, you yanks sure do got some shiny kit that I want to nick off of you.
I remember seeing a US Air Force Lt-Col. in downtown Toronto once, I had a pint with him, never learnt what he did though. but still a neato guy
Greg


----------



## RCD (28 Jan 2004)

Have a beer with them. and they be your best allies


----------



## Franko (28 Jan 2004)

So true RECON-MAN...so true

Regards


----------



## Spr.Earl (17 Feb 2004)

> Originally posted by S_Baker:
> [qb] I am currently at Point Loma, Naval Base, San Diego for an Acquisition course.  Gotta tell you I like the area, however, I don‘t think the food produced in the Galley was all that great.
> 
> Anyway, this morning I was having breakfast when I saw quite a sight.  I recognized them from a mile away....that old uburban legend, wear a CDN flag on your backback so the locals will know you are not American     :blotto:   , anyway I guess it  comes in handy sometimes!   So, there is a CDN Navy LT and a LCDR (I am going by US abbreviations) and after they sit down next to me I ask, "so how are our best allies?)  He answers back, "oh, the Brits, they aren‘t here!)            I thought it was great, everyone around me did as well. [/qb]


Sherwood that remind‘s my of a story about when the Royal Navy and the U.S. Navy were having a mid Atlantic Ex.

On contact the U.S. vessel signaled to the R.N. ship;How‘s the second largest Navy doing?
Retort was;How‘s the second best doing?

Aint sarcasim great!!


----------

